# New dust collector filter vendor



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

I did some searching for suppliers of pleated filters. Of course the current gold standard is the Wynn, reasonably priced at $200. I saw references to using large diesel truck air filters, so I did some searching down that path, but got nowhere. I found a company, Killer Filter who makes filters, so I called them to see what they could do. I showed them Wynn's page. they said… let me get back to you. what they came back with is their brand new (since my inquiry) model 114-7449. 
it is less stuff than the Wynn in that it is the filter only- no hold down hardware or lid, but that stuff is easily enough fabricated by woodworkers who are willing to tinker with their dust collectors. for me, the price difference is worthwhile. I ordered it. when it comes in I'll report back.

disclaimer:
I don't work for Killer Filter, Yadda yadda. just found what looks like a good deal.

Unit Price: $ 131.25 discounted from $161.25. they said they would give this price for users here if you ask for it.

Spec's 17.59" OD x 12.233" ID x 23.00" HGT 222 Sq. Ft ICF-15 Nano-Fiber Media, Inner & Outer Core, 5/8" x ½" Gasket installed on Outside Diameter, Open/Open

Freight Terms: FOB Louisville; pre pay & add
Lead Time: 7-10 days ARO
It's a MERV 15 rating. It performs at 80-95% on the 1 micron or less size. The E1 test result for initial efficency % on .30-1 micron size 88%.

reach them at:

Killer Filter 
1213 W. Flint Meadow Dr.
Suite 4
Kaysville, UT 84037
Phone: 888.950.7248 Fax: 888.912.6789
[email protected]

hope this helps someone.
Bridger


----------



## Paul66 (Jan 26, 2017)

The truck filter that gets mentioned is the *Donaldson* version:
Something like this:
https://dynamic.donaldson.com/WebStore/search/item_detail.html?section=10721&item=534913

Which can be had on eBay, for example, for $69:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DONALDSON-TORIT-ULTRA-WEB-DUST-COLLECTOR-FILTER-P030915-016-436-NIB-/272385737322?hash=item3f6b74826a:g:-6UAAOSwLnBX4zz1

..oh and you can see it in use in this thread:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/290010


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Bridger, I've kept that info, thanks. That could be useful to me in the near future.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been using Donaldsons for several years now and love them I've never paid $100 for one.
They have basically the same specs as Wynn and you can buy them locally in almost any city.
Check this blog:
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/31954


----------



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

That is a 14" filter, and no information about particle size and efficiency. I tried to get information from donaldson but could never get anyone who could answer my questions or cross reference their database. I don't doubt that they could have an appropriate filter for less money, but I was unable to find one, and I tried.



> The truck filter that gets mentioned is the *Donaldson* version:
> Something like this:
> https://dynamic.donaldson.com/WebStore/search/item_detail.html?section=10721&item=534913
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul66 (Jan 26, 2017)

> That is a 14" filter, and no information about particle size and efficiency. I tried to get information from donaldson but could never get anyone who could answer my questions or cross reference their database. I don t doubt that they could have an appropriate filter for less money, but I was unable to find one, and I tried.


I would take a look at this link:
http://www2.donaldson.com/torit/en-us/pages/filtersandparts/cartridgefilters.aspx

Which will give you info on their cartridge filters like this:
http://www2.donaldson.com/torit/en-us/product%20literature/productbrochures/cartridgefilters.pdf


----------

